# 3 HP milling machine control with Huanyang VFD



## John Conroy (Mar 29, 2020)

When I posted the Teco L510 VFD set up for my lathe David_R8 asked if I had posted about the VFD installation on my 3 phase mill motor. I did a post back then but it has been lost so here is the document I posted back then along with the schematic. It should be noted that I did install the braking resistor shown on the schematic but it had no affect and did not improve braking performance. It has been discussed on other forums that some/most/all Huanyang VFD's have the terminals on them to connect a braking resistor but do not have the internal hardware to support one. I don't want to slag the Huanyang product but mine does not support a braking resistor and if you look at listings for them on Amazon some vendors now state that they don't support an external braking resistor.

https://www.amazon.ca/Variable-Frequency-Inverter-Converter-HUANYANG/dp/B077KT1Q6B


I have been using the mill with this configuration for q few years now with zero problems. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one but be careful when buying to get one rated for at least 1 HP more than your motor as their HP rating seem to be overstated. The one one I linked to on Amazon is $284 and I paid $355 for the Teco 3HP for my lathe. The instruction manual for the Teco makes it worth the extra money in my opinion.





Below is the text of the document I wrote when I did the mill.

Huanyang Inverter (VFD)

-Model number HY03D023B
-Input 240 Volt single phase
-Rated output 220 Volt 3 phase 4 HP or 3KW 13 Amps (220 volts X 13 Amps = 2860 watts) (1 HP = 746 Watts) (4 X 746 Watts = 2984 Watts)

Initial Set-Up 

-Instructions from vendor (eBay seller “Solar Jean”) suggested the frequency parameters be set in the following order: PD05 set to 60HZ, PD04 set to 60HZ, PD03 set to 60HZ, PD72 to 60HZ. I connected the 240 Volt single phase input power to terminals S and T and the 3 legs of the 3 phase 3 HP motor to terminals U, V, and W. I plugged the VFD in with it temporarily just lying of the table of the mill and it powered up. I set the above parameters as suggested and the Run, Forward and Reverse functions worked from the unit’s built in keypad.

Advanced Set-Up

-I wanted to use a remote mounted control panel to allow remote function of Run, Forward/Reverse, Jog as well as a Potentiometer controlled variable speed. Since the mill has a variable speed head I see no reason to run the motor at more than the rated 60HZ. Using the supplied manual I then made the following switching, wiring and parameter changes to achieve the functions I wanted. I used the schematic on page 37 as a guide for the 3 wire Run, Forward/Reverse switches and the schematic on page 12 for the wiring of the Potentiometer. Page 36 explains how the output terminals can be re-configured for multiple uses. I drew the following schematic after researching the manual. The information on pages 19-26 of the manual details which parameters and settings support the different functions. Since my custom settings are all basic they are all covered on pages 19-20 except PD72 which was part of the initial setup for 60HZ power. These are the connections and parameter changes I made to make the VFD function as I wanted:

See the schematic on the next page, Switch 1 is for D1, Switch 2 is for D2 and Switch 3 is for D3.
-PD01 set to 1 to support use of external input controls.
-PD44 set to 1 to change the function of the “FOR” terminal to D1. When set to 1, D1 is now the Run function.
-PD45 set to 5 to change the function of the “REV” terminal to D2. When set to 5, D2 is now the Forward/Reverse selector. When Switch 2 is open you get forward rotation and when closed you get reverse. See page 37 of the manual for these instructions.
-PD46 set to 6 to change the function of the “RST” terminal to D3. When set to 6, D3 is now the Jog function. It works in forward or reverse depending on the position of switch 2.
-PD02 set to 1 to support the input from the external Potentiometer for speed control.
-PD11 set to 10. This sets the lowest frequency of the variable speed to 10HZ so the potentiometer can adjust the speed of the motor from 10HZ to 60HZ. The factory setting is 0 so when the pot is turned all the way down the motor stops. 
-PD14 set to 5 to change the acceleration time (0Hz to 60HZ) to 5 seconds when run is selected. Factory setting is 20 seconds.
-PD15 set to 5 to change ramp down or deceleration time (60HZ to 0HZ) to 5 seconds. I was cautioned to go no lower than 5 seconds without connecting an external braking resistor. The VFD must be given time to dissipate the energy created by the motor as it slows (it acts as a generator when slowing). The internal braking circuits in the VFD cannot support aggressive deceleration and an external braking resistor must be added to slow to a stop quickly. Using the information in the manual, and some internet searches I settled on a 200 ohm, 200 watt resistor. I have ordered but not received it yet so the one shown in the schematic is not wired in currently. I will update this information when I get the resistor and experiment with aggressive slow down times.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 29, 2020)

Link to the instruction manual for the Huanyang VFD.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mv7jXqR01P-Jrg7lA9S639xc_pUHHSQ8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks very much for remembering this @John Conroy, I really appreciate the details as this realm is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 29, 2020)

You are welcome. If you are going to use a Teco VFD all the setting you need are in the 2 page quick reference guide. A mill ie much simpler electrically than a lathe.


----------

